# Yearly Matinence?



## RiotActing (Mar 28, 2004)

Ok so my mother may end up gifting me her old 94 or 95 (year right before the body change) 740i. Her main concern is cost of matinence for me since I am a student working part time. My mother also has a way of exaggerating things though. So I am asking you all here what your average yearly matinence on your 7 series. The car has not had any serious problems that I remeber. I grew up around it, but she has said when anything has gone wrong it has cost around 3 grand everytime and she pays $1800 on tires everytime that they are replaced. Any advice and figures you all can pass along would be very much appreciated. Thanks!
Peace
RiotActing


----------



## ibew595 (Jan 18, 2004)

Does the $1800 for tires sound high? It is. $200 for each tire should do it. Does the $3k sound high for each time you go in? Be prepared! If you can work on the car yourself you will save a bunch. If not these cars are not cheap to maintain. Regular servicing will run from 300 to 800+ and oil changes are about 150+.
But... these cars are really fun to drive. :thumbup:


----------



## RiotActing (Mar 28, 2004)

$3 grand sounds too high for 'regular' servicing. $300 to $800 sounds more like what I thought. How much work can you really do yourself on thses cars? I mean the engine is completly covered. Can you at least change the oil yourself? Also does that year 94-95 have problems? Thanks
Peace
RiotActing


----------



## ibew595 (Jan 18, 2004)

The engine cover is easily removable. The $3k figure is for yearly problems excluding oil and normal service. It really depends on how many miles are on the car. Find out from your mother exactly what on average she paid per year. Also was the engine ever changed? Cars in that year range had a aluminum block made of Nikasil versus Alusil. The sulfur in gas "ate" up the engines making them lose compression. Search Nikasil.


----------



## RiotActing (Mar 28, 2004)

Miles are VERY low since my mother drives about 4 miles total a day to her office and she has been mostly driving her C4 Cab since 99, I'll get the exact figures from my parents... but from someone that has owned bimmers, should I look forward to spending more than a grand a year on regular matinence? Thanks for the replies
Peace
RiotActing


----------



## ibew595 (Jan 18, 2004)

This is my first, which I have only had 9 months. I have researched the faults of the car thouroughly and know it may cost a bunch of money to fix problems. All my problems so far were under new car warranty. Other than that $50 for pixel fix, and 120 for a oil change. If you can work on your car it will save you a lot. Depending on how much you drive each year will determine the costs of ownership. The 1k a year for maint. should do you fine. There are things you should replace before they fail though. #1 is the radiator which lasts 35k to 80k miles.


----------

